# You know you love your rabbit(s) when...



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just saw this on the dog forum (for dogs obviously) but thought it would be fun to do here too. 

So you know you love your rabbit when... they strip your wallpaper and you think they must be bored and need more toys *off to [email protected]*.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

You know your rabbit when..... they break the TV, it costs £65 to fix, and you just can't get mad when he makes those eyes


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

You know you love your rabbit when...they bite through your husbands phone charger, so you get your kids ready and walk 40 minutes in the rain to get another before he notices!


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

lol so far sounds like we all got naughty rabbits!!!
Another ..you know you love your rabbits when your cleaning out there space and you have to take pigeon steps so as not to break your neck tripping over them (when they literally run rings around you!), but your more concerned your going to hurt them!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

you let them out for some fresh air for a few hours then spend an hour trying to round them up again to get them back in. But you still let them out the next day anyway


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When they get the bigger shed and all your tools/lawn mower etc are stuffed in the smaller one.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

when your on all fours cleaning coffee off the carpet as he thought it was a fun game to nudge the cup and you don't say a word, but when anyone else spills a drink you go mad


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

When you feel a deep satisfaction and joy watching them run round the garden binkying everywhere even though your too busy cleaning out their hutches to join them... you are just happy that they are happy!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

You know you love your rabbit when you go out every break of the TV in the bitter cold to check that she is sitting or laying on the snuggle safe.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When you do extra veg with the sunday roast so they have something warm to eat when its cold.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

you know you love your rabbits when your 7 and a half months pregnant but you still go out in -2 at 9pm just to fluff up the hay and straw in the hutch so they have the option of snuggling inside it!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When you spend two whole days out in the snow building the new shed for them resulting in numb hands and feet with three pairs of gloves and two pairs of socks. I really enjoyed the hot bath afterwards though!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I really know I love Pickles when I bus it in the rush hour traffic and bunged shops to get some greens for her. Especially when I hate busy shops.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

You know you love your rabbit when he's been running around the garden for a few hours and at bedtime he runs circles around you until you lose your balance and fall bum first into a big muddy puddle but you cant get cross because he gives lovely cuddles when you finally catch him


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

You know you love your rabbits when you just think about them all the time!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I know I love Pickles when I talk about her as part of my family.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

You know you love your rabbits when you decide to spend christmas day with them instead of the OH's family whilst the OH goes to his parents for christmas dinner.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

You set an alarm for 3:30 in the morning to go and check their water hasn't frozen in the night.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

When you stand out in the cold for an hour or so because they are looking around the garden, then when you are so cold, you have to make the decision to put them away, they dont want to go, so you find yourself thinking, well just 10 more minutes!

And when you go out in the snow and ice to buy them what they "might" need over christmas!

And when you spend over a weeks wages on making 2 runs for them, even tho you have already got 2 runs!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

when they jump in your soup bowel and leave a trail of tomato prints over the carpet, you take pictures before cleaning it up


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

you dread Christmas because you won't be able to see them all day cos you'll be with your 'human' family...


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

when you queue on a busy christmas eve in a fruit and veg shop to buy them veg as Morrisons has run out and you aren't buying anything for your self


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

i know this is an old post but has just had me in stiches!! hahaha!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

when they nibble a hole in your previously perfect lounge carpet and you dont pack his bags...


----------



## Sefra22 (Aug 11, 2010)

You're late for work because you have to check one more time that they have enough hay and water for the day....and they already do


----------



## meeveebee (Aug 8, 2010)

He eats a hole in the seat of your brand new leather lounge and you give him a big hug, tell him he is a naughty bunny and laugh it off! (Your partner doesn't react in quite the same fashion!)


----------



## stephie23 (Oct 7, 2010)

when they chew through a wire (unpluged) to a lamp and you dont know till you turn them on.....but they know and put there ears down as if to say im sorry and your fine with it but youd shout at anyone else.


----------

